# il bruttino stagionato (o anche no)



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2008)

A me son sempre piaciuti i bruttini.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








il bello, palestrato, in formissima e strafigo non mi dice niente.
Nel bruttino invece (oh mica cesso cesso eh?:c_laugh

	
	
		
		
	


	




    vedo sempre cose interessanti.

Forse perchè punta su altro ed esprime altre cose più consistenti e meno effimere?

Il bruttino c'ha il suo porco fascino anche perchè quelli che piacevano a me erano piuttosto  corteggiati   

	
	
		
		
	


	









solitamente il bruttino ,che quasi mai  si sente bruttino, è di una simpatia devastante, è intelligente e brillante.

E a voi? che tipi maschili piacciono ?

Non lo chiedo agli ometti per non sentire banalità


----------



## Old Italia1 (16 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> A me son sempre piaciuti i bruttini..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ammazza...ma che credi che i bruttini che piacciono a te non le dicano lo stesso?


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ammazza...ma che credi che i bruttini che piacciono a te non le dicano lo stesso?



le banalità? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








rilassati,era una battuta


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2008)

Concordo. 

Quando ero molto giovane presi una cotta una brutta per lui:

http://www.coolfrenchcomics.com/PulpAngelique2.jpg


con grande disappunto di mia madre


----------



## Old Italia1 (16 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> in che senso?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


capito 'na sega.....


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> capito 'na sega.....


ho capito dopo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




dammi tempo..


----------



## MK (16 Marzo 2008)

*Beh...*

Gli uomini intelligenti. Che mi intrigano mentalmente. Che giocano mentalmente. Che mi tengono testa. Che hanno una forte personalità e la trasmettono anche esteriormente. Niente stereotipi, niente luoghi comuni, niente banalità.
Poesia arte e bellezza... semplice eh... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















ps ah che non siano troppo stagionati...


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Quando ero molto giovane presi una cotta una brutta per lui:
> 
> ...


mica tanto brutto il joffrè de peirac


----------



## Old Italia1 (16 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ho capito dopo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tutto ciò che vuoi...il tuo cane poi assomiglia a quello che avevo io....mezzo beagle anche il tuo?


----------



## Old Italia1 (16 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mica tanto brutto il joffrè de peirac


 ma infatti....


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> tutto ciò che vuoi...il tuo cane poi assomiglia a quello che avevo io....mezzo beagle anche il tuo?


bhò, figlio di una cooperativa...
sicuro un levriero il resto ..ah saperlo


----------



## MK (16 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mica tanto brutto il joffrè de peirac


 
Ecco, ad esempio... una delle mie storie d'amore preferite...


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mica tanto brutto il joffrè de peirac


... si ma piu' tardi mi sono rifatta con  Sean Connery

http://www.britfilms.tv/images/news/sean04.jpg

mi piace anche con il saio


----------



## Old Italia1 (16 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhò, figlio di una cooperativa...
> sicuro un levriero il resto ..ah saperlo


i colori sono gli stessi....e anche la faccia da coglione (se pò dì?) 

	
	
		
		
	


	




diciamo che anche lui è un bruttino che te piace....


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2008)

per intenderci, a me piacciono un casino gerard depardieu o jean reno (quello di lèon) 

	
	
		
		
	


	












non certo belli secondo i canoni di oggi ma  esprimono qualcosa decisamente


----------



## MK (16 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> per intenderci, a me piacciono un casino gerard depardieu o jean reno (quello di lèon)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Uomini che esprimono qualcosa, decisamente. Sì, concordo.


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> i colori sono gli stessi....e anche la faccia da coglione (se pò dì?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ecco guarda, già mi stavi sui bal  ma ora.....insulta chiunque ma non il pilù... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












faccia da coglione, tzè...
che gente! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





guarda che ,seriamente, mi han chiesto di fargli fare una pubblicità- quindi tanto bruttino non è!


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> per intenderci, a me piacciono un casino gerard depardieu o jean reno (quello di lèon)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noto che abbiamo gli stessi gusti sugli uomini ... stammi lontana  

	
	
		
		
	


	














Ti piace Daniel Day-Lewis?

http://www.mohicanpress.com/images/ddl1.jpg


----------



## Old Italia1 (16 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ecco guarda, già mi stavi sui bal  ma ora.....insulta chiunque ma non il pilù...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


medusa, pirlone buono=coglione, uguale al mio....
che gente permalosa...


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ecco guarda, già mi stavi sui bal  ma ora.....insulta chiunque ma non il pilù...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io ho avuto un gattino che chiavavo Pilu'


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Noto che abbiamo gli stessi gusti sugli uomini ... stammi lontana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi è piaciuto moltissimo in Nel nome del padre, poi meno. Si è imbruttito. No , te lo lascio 

	
	
		
		
	


	













contenta?? ma su sean col saio non transigo


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> medusa, pirlone buono=coglione, uguale al mio....
> che gente permalosa...


toccatemi tutto ma non il pilù 

	
	
		
		
	


	





comunque è vero, son permalosa


----------



## Old Italia1 (16 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> toccatemi tutto ma non il pilù
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHO!!!!!!!!!! a me pilù me piasce..............


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> AHO!!!!!!!!!! a me pilù me piasce..............



quindi ti piacciono i belli?


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi è piaciuto moltissimo in Nel nome del padre, poi meno. Si è imbruttito. No , te lo lascio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allora e' guerra  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... guardati alle spalle


----------



## Old Italia1 (16 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quindi ti piacciono i belli?


si, mi piace la proporzione estetica e anche i meravigliosamente belli.
che ne so, una per tutte Rita Hayworth...
c'è qualcosa che non va in questo? la bellezza in sè, per me, è un valore...questo non mi vieta di vederla anche altrove....


----------



## Old Holly (16 Marzo 2008)

Buonasera!
posso dire la mia?
La prima cosa che mi attira è l'aspetto fisico, logico che, se poi il bel tomo è una rapa, non mi interessa più!
A me piace Harvey Keitel, ma non so mettere le foto, perciò cercate di focalizzarlo.


ps. sono permalosissima e non ho cani, ma 2 gatti


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Allora e' guerra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eccerto. lo immagino , tutto concentrato a decidere tra la medusa e mari' 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















che poi , la moglie è un cesso mica da ridere nè??


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Buonasera!
> posso dire la mia?
> La prima cosa che mi attira è l'aspetto fisico, logico che, se poi il bel tomo è una rapa, non mi interessa più!
> A me piace Harvey Keitel, ma non so mettere le foto, perciò cercate di focalizzarlo.
> ...


è questo il punto. a me  un bruttino può piacere subito.
sarò grave ?


----------



## MK (16 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> è questo il punto. a me un bruttino può piacere subito.
> sarò grave ?


No no succede... se è un genio può succedere anche a me...


----------



## Old Holly (16 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> è questo il punto. a me  un bruttino può piacere subito.
> sarò grave ?


Certo che no! Tranquilla!
Uno bruttino può "acchiappare" più di un Adone!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Certo che no! Tranquilla!
> Uno bruttino può "acchiappare" più di un Adone!!!


e poi vuoi mettere? meno concorrenza


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Buonasera!
> posso dire la mia?
> La prima cosa che mi attira è l'aspetto fisico, logico che, se poi il bel tomo è una rapa, non mi interessa più!
> A me piace Harvey Keitel, ma non so mettere le foto, perciò cercate di focalizzarlo.
> ...



Buonasera a te!

TIE' Holly

http://eur.i1.yimg.com/eur.yimg.com/xp/premiere_photo/20050831/10/982677535.jpg


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> eccerto. lo immagino , tutto concentrato a decidere tra la medusa e mari'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Avra' le sue virtu' ... avercelo per tanti anni


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Buonasera a te!
> 
> TIE' Holly
> 
> http://eur.i1.yimg.com/eur.yimg.com/xp/premiere_photo/20050831/10/982677535.jpg


fetenti gli uomini, anche i bruttini invecchiando migliorano 

	
	
		
		
	


	





io vado raga, bonne nuite


----------



## Old Holly (16 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Buonasera a te!
> 
> TIE' Holly
> 
> http://eur.i1.yimg.com/eur.yimg.com/xp/premiere_photo/20050831/10/982677535.jpg





Grazie Marì!  Affascinante!

Stasera ho il pc che va a pedali, e ci metto un secolo a postare!


----------



## Old Italia1 (16 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e poi vuoi mettere? meno concorrenza


questo è marketing del cuore....


----------



## Old Holly (16 Marzo 2008)

Serena notte Medusa!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Avra' le sue virtu' ... avercelo per tanti anni


sembra un trans 

	
	
		
		
	


	









 invece che di legno lei ce l'avrà coi denti 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   (lo diceva sempre l'amica di mia madre di una donna bruttina col marito strafigo)


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Serena notte Medusa!!!



anche a voi belle donne


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> è questo il punto. *a me un bruttino può piacere subito*.
> sarò grave ?





Asudem ha detto:


> fetenti gli uomini, *anche i bruttini invecchiando migliorano*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ma la smetti di mettermi in piazza???


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> fetenti gli uomini, anche i bruttini invecchiando migliorano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buonanotte e sogni d'oro ... a domani


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Marzo 2008)

Sean Connery è l'uomo più figo del mondo.....


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sean Connery è l'uomo più figo del mondo.....


SI!


E' vero!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Marzo 2008)

Io ho sempre detto che i belli perfetti non mi piacevano e, per citare un film d'epoca, ne La prima notte di quiete preferivo Giannini a Delon.
Ero convinta di aver perso la testa per uno normale poi ripensandoci col tempo ...poi ho capito che mi piaceva pensare che fosse normale...ma era proprio poco normale...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Marzo 2008)

Per me contano indipendenza, sana rudezza ed egoismo, interesse variopinto, abbondante dose di pazzia ed occasionale voglia di strafare più di ogni altra cosa.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2008)

A me piacciono gli _Apu_...


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho sempre detto che i belli perfetti non mi piacevano e, per citare un film d'epoca, ne La prima notte di quiete preferivo Giannini a Delon.
> Ero convinta di aver perso la testa per uno normale poi ripensandoci col tempo ...poi ho capito che mi piaceva pensare che fosse normale...ma era proprio poco normale...


sai che giannini invecchiato lo trovo proprio un gran bel pezzo d'ometto?
in travolti da un insolito destino pur nella bruttura del suo personaggio mi faceva sangue


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> sai che giannini invecchiato lo trovo proprio un gran bel pezzo d'ometto?
> in travolti da un insolito destino pur nella bruttura del suo personaggio mi faceva sangue


Giannini ha una voce molto interessante...
Ecco per me è fondamentale la voce...
Mia figlia ride sempre quando c'è Kevin Costern perché mi è scaduto dopo "E' bello camminare in una valle verde"...e mi sembra diventato orrendo...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> sai che giannini invecchiato lo trovo proprio un gran bel pezzo d'ometto?
> in travolti da un insolito destino pur nella bruttura del suo personaggio mi faceva sangue


perchè molto masculo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




di masculi nel senso che intendo io di vecchi attori c'erano  Burt Lancaster  e Gable . Oggi l'unico che regge è Russel Crowe che è veramente un bel quarto di manzo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Non bellissimo ma maschio fino al tallone.
hai capito?


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Giannini ha una voce molto interessante...
> Ecco per me è fondamentale la voce...
> Mia figlia ride sempre quando c'è Kevin Costern perché mi è scaduto dopo "E' bello camminare in una valle verde"...e mi sembra diventato orrendo...


giannini ha una bellissima voce, molto calda, e poi secondo me è diventato proprio bravo come attore...
non mi parlare di voci persa, avevo una vocina così' da usignolo...ora con quel che mi fumo mi hanno pure detto che la mia voce sembra quella della paradiso..


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2008)

Non saprei.
In genere li annuso....veramente... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  D  evono avere un buon odore.
E possibilmente una bella bocca. Una bella voce.


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

la voce è fondamentale.
Io ,invece, ho una vocina da usignolo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Marzo 2008)

Io odio la mia voce ...invece ...acchiappa...boh chissa cosa piace nella voce delle donne... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Io quando sento la Britney Spears mi domando sempre se non pensa di poter far qualcosa per quella voce ...ma poi vende i dischi...
Io vorrei la voce di Barbra Streisand ...è musicale anche quando parla ...ma anche quella di chi la doppia ...era la moglie di Giannini, ma non so se stiano ancora insieme...


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2008)

Parlando di voci... avete mai sentito Beckam?  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Pare Farinelli...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Parlando di voci... avete mai sentito Beckam?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mai sentito ...ma lo pare anche da nudo* ...e la moglie è terrificante....si sentirà tanto bella...ma se domani mi svegliassi così mi prenderebbe un colpo e pregherei di tornar come sono ...tutto dire... 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















* oltre quella da crocefisso ...avete visto l'altra sulla sedia ?


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

abch'io non concepisco come alcune voci possano piacere
la carmen consoli per esempio ...mi fa venire l'orchite


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mai sentito ...ma lo pare anche da nudo* ...e la moglie è terrificante....si sentirà tanto bella...ma se domani mi svegliassi così mi prenderebbe un colpo e pregherei di tornar come sono ...tutto dire...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A me quello che stupisce e' il successo di questa coppia a dir poco grottesca...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A me quello che stupisce e' il successo di questa coppia a dir poco grottesca...


Tristissimi.Lei è un cesso allucinante e ha un'aria così triste e aggressiva.
Mi fa una pena


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Tristissimi.Lei è un cesso allucinante e ha un'aria così triste e aggressiva.
> Mi fa una pena



Ed e' pure malvestita


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ed e' pure malvestita


il rovescio della medaglia del successo. Spiata, criticata...
tutti i tradimenti del quarto di manzo sui giornali.
ci credo che ha quell'aria da mastino incazzato..


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ed e' pure malvestita


quella si è proprio rovinata...
ha la classica faccia della povera sempre a dieta ferrea, che se le passa un hot dog davanti le viene una sincope..
ah il cibo, amor e disperazione...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ed e' pure malvestita


Mi ha sempre stupito (sin da bambina da la Lollobrigida alla Taylor) la capacità di vestirsi con tanto cattivo gusto di donne che hanno i mezzi per acquistare cose belle e che hanno anche una notevole bellezza (non è il caso della ...come si chiama Poshe?...che però è magrissima e questo sembra un segno inequivocabile di bellezza... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  .


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi ha sempre stupito (sin da bambina da la Lollobrigida alla Taylor) la capacità di vestirsi con tanto cattivo gusto di donne che hanno i mezzi per acquistare cose belle e che hanno anche una notevole bellezza (non è il caso della ...come si chiama Poshe?...che però è magrissima e questo sembra un segno inequivocabile di bellezza...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Posh la chiamano... l'unica cosa bella che ha e' una collezione di Kelly e Birkin... ma siccome la classe non e' un logo... su di lei perdono il loro fascino... Sinceramente lei mi fa un po' di pena.... non credo cha a nessuna donna donna piacerebbe vedere spiattellato sui tabloid quell'ignorante del marito che si spupazza la vacca di turno... e la vacca inizia pure a fare la pubblicita' della Milka...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Marzo 2008)

Se è per quello è anche sorprendente la fama di lui come calciatore ...non è che Oddo o Grosso ...che son meglio...siano star mondiali...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Posh la chiamano... l'unica cosa bella che ha e' una collezione di Kelly e Birkin... ma siccome la classe non e' un logo... su di lei perdono il loro fascino... Sinceramente lei mi fa un po' di pena.... non credo cha a nessuna donna donna piacerebbe vedere spiattellato sui tabloid quell'ignorante del marito che si spupazza la vacca di turno... e la vacca inizia pure a fare la pubblicita' della Milka...


Basterebbe mollarlo ...come fanno le comuni mortali...che i tradimenti potrebbero pure tenerseli riservati...


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Basterebbe mollarlo ...come fanno le comuni mortali...che i tradimenti potrebbero pure tenerseli riservati...


Io non lo mollerei... quella coppia e' un business... ma gli renderei tranquillamente pan per focaccia 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... poi credo che lei sia innamorata...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io non lo mollerei... quella coppia e' un business... ma gli renderei tranquillamente pan per focaccia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Han già abbastanza soldi per far vivere i nipoti da miliardari...
Credo che i soldi siano come una droga: più se ne prendono più se ne ha bisogno...
Innamorata? Di uno che gioca così...?


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Han già abbastanza soldi per far vivere i nipoti da miliardari...
> Credo che i soldi siano come una droga: più se ne prendono più se ne ha bisogno...
> Innamorata? Di uno che gioca così...?


Porella io credo lo sia... altrimenti perche' mai tenere quella scurreggia d'uomo?... questa concedetemela... ma a me lui proprio mi fa venire l'orticaria...


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Porella io credo lo sia... altrimenti perche' mai tenere quella scurreggia d'uomo?... questa concedetemela... ma a me lui proprio mi fa venire l'orticaria...


bhè il culo ce l'ha mica male...e anche la  faccia non mi  dispiace..


----------



## La Lupa (17 Marzo 2008)

Che sceme che siete...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




'giorno bambole.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






A me non piacciono per niente i classici belloni, ma manco un pò... guai a chi va in palestra, a chi si depila e mal tollero le lampade...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Però... anche i cessi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... oddio... non sono proprio il mio genere...


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

*e non dimentichiamoci che*

*OMO DE PANZA...*
*OMO DE SOSTANZA...*​


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> *OMO DE PANZA...*
> *OMO DE SOSTANZA...*​



ho capito.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2008)




----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

non dico Ferrara 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ma a me l'uomo massiccio, robusto piace.
Quello che ,per intenderci, quando ti abbraccia ti fa scricchiolare


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non dico Ferrara
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si ma non Ferrara... anche a me un po dio massa non dispiace...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si ma non Ferrara... anche a me un po dio massa non dispiace...



ferrara non ti fa scricchiolare...ti distrugge


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ferrara non ti fa scricchiolare...ti distrugge


Sicuramente puzza. Suda e puzza. Bleah....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Sicuramente puzza. Suda e puzza. Bleah....


...e poi...parla


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

solo l'immagine del pisello di ferrara mi mette di malumore... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




vi prego..basta!!!


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> solo l'immagine del pisello di ferrara mi mette di malumore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se riesci a trovarlo tra i vardelli...


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> solo l'immagine del pisello di ferrara mi mette di malumore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pisello? sotto la panza si ritrova qualcosa? non credo


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se riesci a trovarlo tra i vardelli...


prego cortesemente i moderatori di infilare con cattiveria  un dito (con unghia sbeccata )  nella narice sinistra di chiunque insista a cercare di farmi visualizzare l'uccello di ferrara!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se riesci a trovarlo tra i vardelli...


abbiate pazienza ma si avvicina l'ora di pranzo, cazzarola..


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2008)

Ragazze...se guardando quell'uomo visualizzate un pisello...non so che dirvi


----------



## La Lupa (17 Marzo 2008)

Io conosco un buon dottore...  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Comunque ragazze... omm'e panza... sì sì... però sui pseudo affascinanti di cui parlate...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... per carità... son d'accordo... Depardieu, Keithel, Reno... e compagnia cantando... mi fan sesso anche a me... però io ho sempre pensato che il carico da undici ce lo mettano i ruoli che interpretano.
I personaggi attraverso i quali impariamo a conoscerli.

Parliamoci chiaro... se uno deforme come Depardieu vi abbordasse al supermercato lo prendereste a carellate nelle caviglie.

Siate sincere.


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io conosco un buon dottore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depardieu puzza.


----------



## La Lupa (17 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Depardieu puzza.


Nè?

Di pecorino?


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Depardieu puzza.


Come fai a saperlo?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





l'hai visto da vicino?


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Parliamoci chiaro... se uno deforme come Depardieu vi abbordasse al supermercato lo prendereste a carellate nelle caviglie.


sarei capace di lasciarlo passare davanti!!!!
si..effettivamente si è un pò_ imbolsito.._ultimamente 
ma renò  è ancora appetibilissimo...


----------



## La Lupa (17 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> sarei capace di lasciarlo passare davanti!!!!
> si..effettivamente si è un pò_ imbolsito.._ultimamente
> ma renò è ancora appetibilissimo...


E' un cesso Bru!

Oggettivamente; è un cesso.

Te lo immagini tra le scatole di piselli che ti chiede quale tiene meglio la cottura?

Tu cosa penseresti? Mmmm... com'è affascinante questo? 

Noooooo!!!

Penseresti... minchia 'sto sfigato alla sua età che si fa da mangiare solo roba in scatola...


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E' un cesso Bru!
> 
> Oggettivamente; è un cesso.
> 
> ...


 
non posso togliermi dalla mente la sua interpretazione di Leon...
comunque se un uomo mi propone i piselli in scatola ha vita breve...
per questo che mi facevo andare bene depardieu....ha un ristorante


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io conosco un buon dottore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io gli pago pure la spesa! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




m siete fuori? è appena appena appesantito.
Avercene


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Come fai a saperlo??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mi dà l'impressione...
Veramente non si potrebbe fare una via di mezzo? Tra il palestrato senza peli e sempre abbronzato e un panzone in decadenza...non si potrebbe optare per uno decente?
personalmente il fascino del lardoso, sporco e puzzolente io non lo subisco...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi dà l'impressione...
> Veramente non si potrebbe fare una via di mezzo? Tra il palestrato senza peli e sempre abbronzato e un panzone in decadenza...non si potrebbe optare per uno decente?
> personalmente il fascino del lardoso, sporco e puzzolente io non lo subisco...


cosa c'entra sporco e puzzolente??
Depardieu da tutto tranne l'idea di sporco


----------



## La Lupa (17 Marzo 2008)

Vabbè Medù, è inutile che ti nascondi dietro l'avatar del cucciolone coccoloso... con questi due post ti abbiamo scoperta... sei una zoccola assatanata.


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> cosa c'entra sporco e puzzolente??
> Depardieu da tutto tranne l'idea di sporco


Non mi piace. Come attore...non ho nulla da dire...ma non mi attira proprio. Non è il mio tipo. E sicuramente io non sono il suo


----------



## Old Holly (17 Marzo 2008)

Non mi piacciono gli uomini che si depilano le sopracciglia, li trovo ridicoli e poco maschi.

Augh!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Vabbè Medù, è inutile che ti nascondi dietro l'avatar del cucciolone coccoloso... con questi due post ti abbiamo scoperta... sei una zoccola assatanata.


de omini di panza poi...


----------



## Old Holly (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> cosa c'entra sporco e puzzolente??
> Depardieu da tutto tranne l'idea di sporco


Uno che mi da l'idea di sporco è Antonacci... e non mi piace nemmeno!


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Non mi piacciono gli uomini che si depilano le sopracciglia, li trovo ridicoli e poco maschi.
> 
> Augh!


Beh...se ce le hanno unite....un tantino se le devono aggiustare....


----------



## Old Holly (17 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Beh...se ce le hanno unite....un tantino se le devono aggiustare....



In quel caso sono d'accordo, ma io intendevo proprio la forma, ad ala di gabbiano,  tipo una donna...


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> In quel caso sono d'accordo, ma io intendevo proprio la forma, ad ala di gabbiano, tipo una donna...


Non se ne parla proprio....


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

ho avuto un tipo che si depilava tutto..
vedere l'uselin della comare glabro mi ha fatto effetto..
insomma...non lo riconoscevo...


----------



## La Lupa (17 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ho avuto un tipo che si depilava tutto..
> vedere l'uselin della comare glabro mi ha fatto effetto..
> insomma...non lo riconoscevo...


Addirittura?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E da quand'è che non ne vedi uno, scusa????


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Addirittura?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che ti frega impicciona??  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ah ma ti parlo di anni fa...un tipo di san marino..era pelato sopra e pelato sotto.
eravamo in chat alle 23...dopo poco mi dice: oh..ma se vuoi ti vengo a trovare...
l'ho fatto venire...


----------



## La Lupa (17 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> che ti frega impicciona??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'anvedi sta zozza...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... beh... non avevano ancora inventato le web cam allora!!! Pensa che comodità! Gli puoi dire: fammelo un pò vedere prima! Di sopra, di sotto, di lato...

No no.. è comodo, non c'è che dire...

Ma poi com'è finita?
L'hai riconosciuto al tatto o non hai proprio capito cosa fosse?


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2008)

soffriva di alopecia.


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma poi com'è finita?
> L'hai riconosciuto al tatto o non hai proprio capito cosa fosse?


non l'ho riconosciuto subito.
non capivo da dove iniziava....


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> non l'ho riconosciuto subito.
> non capivo da dove iniziava....


E cosa credevi che fosse?


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2008)

Il serpente con un occhio solo...


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> E cosa credevi che fosse?


oh..se volete lapidatemi ma all'epoca non avevo mai visto un  uomo "tosato" nella sua virilità....
già era il primo pelato di capa...sotto mi aspettavo una cornice diversa...
cmq è stata una notte parecchio movimentata...


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2008)

C'ho le lacrime.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Ma come è possibile..una chatta...e poi si ritrova in casa uno senza peli...così su due piedi


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> oh..se volete lapidatemi ma all'epoca non avevo mai visto un uomo "tosato" nella sua virilità....
> già era il primo pelato di capa...sotto mi aspettavo una cornice diversa...
> cmq è stata una notte parecchio movimentata...


Siamo curiose...e chi ti vulole lapidare.
Io alla mia età uno così non l'ho visto ancora..mi perdo parecchio?


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> C'ho le lacrime..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ehh e' la fortuna... potresti anche ritrovarti con Lucio Dalla...


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> C'ho le lacrime..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è che dopo un'oretta che si chattava mi fa la proposta...
io dico..da san marino (ps. dove cazzo è? in geografia sono sempre stata una merdaccia...) 
poi mi si presenta. Bel tipo, molto elegante, ma pelato..inesorabilmente pelato.
Passo...poi quando mi ritrovo davanti questa protesi glabra ci son rimasta un attimo....
ho pensato...che modi...


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> è che dopo un'oretta che si chattava mi fa la proposta...
> io dico..da san marino (ps. dove cazzo è? in geografia sono sempre stata una merdaccia...)
> poi mi si presenta. Bel tipo, molto elegante, ma pelato..inesorabilmente pelato.
> Passo...poi quando mi ritrovo davanti questa protesi glabra ci son rimasta un attimo....
> ho pensato...che modi...


A quell'ora avrà trovato il fioraio chiuso. Certo poteva portare almeno due cornetti caldi...


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> A quell'ora avrà trovato il fioraio chiuso. Certo poteva portare almeno due cornetti caldi...


comunque non si è presentato a mani vuote...
mi ha portato un omaggio davvero inconsueto...
e te lo dico solo in pm..
è inutile che tu me lo chieda..
dai non insistere


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> comunque non si è presentato a mani vuote...
> mi ha portato un omaggio davvero inconsueto...
> e te lo dico solo in pm..
> è inutile che tu me lo chieda..
> dai non insistere


E chi insiste..avrà portato il profilattico!!!


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> E chi insiste..avrà portato il profilattico!!!


tzè tzè...dilettante...


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> tzè tzè...dilettante...


 
vabbè...


----------



## Old Holly (17 Marzo 2008)

Ti ha portato una piadina con lo squacquerone?
Visto che arrivava da S. Marino...


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ti ha portato una piadina con lo squacquerone?
> Visto che arrivaga da S. Marino...


non mi fate parlare ragazze...
ohhh che ricordi.
peccato il pene glabro..


----------



## Old Holly (17 Marzo 2008)

Ci sono!
Si è portato il toupet per coprire il pene implume!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Marzo 2008)

*CONTEGNO...*

...SIORE...CONTEGNO!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mica siete fruttivendole!!!


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...SIORE...CONTEGNO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, pevo la spesa la facciamo puve noi...


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...SIORE...CONTEGNO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che son pasticcera mi????


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

fate le spiritose ma certo se n'è fatte di cazzate 

	
	
		
		
	


	




far venire in casa uno sconosciuto (pure pelato) in casa di notte.
e poi la brugoletta mi faceva il chiulo quando mi trovavo fuori con qualcuno 

	
	
		
		
	


	









a me è capitato un nanetto. alto 1,55.
E' sceso dalla bmw e non l'ho più visto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   mi son detta: Oddio, c'era una buca?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









e no, non ho mai saputo se fosse pelato o no


----------



## Old Holly (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> fate le spiritose ma certo se n'è fatte di cazzate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## La Lupa (17 Marzo 2008)

Bellissime. Davvero. C'ho le lacrime...  

	
	
		
		
	


	






















Però una per una... per favore... io prima devo assssssssssolutamente sapere cosa gli ha portato Kojak alla Brugola.
Asssssssssolutamente.


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Bellissime. Davvero. C'ho le lacrime...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Qualche aggeggio 

	
	
		
		
	


	









A san marino costano meno, come in Vaticano


----------



## Old Holly (17 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Bellissime. Davvero. C'ho le lacrime...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anch'io. Altrimenti chi dorme stanotte.....


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> fate le spiritose ma certo se n'è fatte di cazzate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh se se ne son fatte di cagate....


----------



## Old Holly (17 Marzo 2008)

*Bruuuuugolaaaaaaa!!!!!!*

Devo andare a stirare le camicie, vuoi che le stiri senza sapere cosa ti ha portato il Collina di S. Marino quella notte tempestosa?
Veramente mi vuoi così male?


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

lo dico??
oh..poi persa mi manda le multe!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2008)

Se vuoi lo cancello appena lo scrivi... cosi' eviti la multa... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Comunque siccome son mafiosa... se non lo dici la multa te la metto io...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> lo dico??
> oh..poi persa mi manda le multe!!!!


si fa la colletta


----------



## Old Holly (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> si fa la colletta


Giusto!!!!


----------



## La Lupa (17 Marzo 2008)

Bru-go! Bru-go! Bru-go!  

	
	
		
		
	


	














Dai ragazza, sputa l'osso!


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2008)

A proposito di bruttini...Una  volta uscì con un tizio. Mi portò a casa. Prima  eravamo stati a cena e bla bla...sul più bello cominciò ad interrogarmi sulla storia dei Beatles. Assurdo


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> A proposito di bruttini...Una  volta uscì con un tizio. Mi portò a casa. Prima  eravamo stati a cena e bla bla...sul più bello cominciò ad interrogarmi sulla storia dei Beatles. Assurdo


Hai ancora il numero di telefono?


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

mi aveva portato una scatolina con della cipria bianca...
altro che piadine...
bottegaie..


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> mi aveva portato una scatolina con della cipria bianca...
> altro che piadine...
> bottegaie..


Una bella multina a questa sciagurata non gliela leva nessuno


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> A proposito di bruttini...Una  volta uscì con un tizio. Mi portò a casa. Prima  eravamo stati a cena e bla bla...sul più bello cominciò ad interrogarmi sulla storia dei Beatles. Assurdo


e che voto ti ha data??
debito o promossa?


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Hai ancora il numero di telefono?


No.

Mi ha richiamato , pensa quando ero a cena con Marco.  Quasi un anno dopo.A Praga. Gli ho detto che aveva sbagliato numero. Coglione.


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e che voto ti ha data??
> debito o promossa?


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2008)

Ma che si fa... una bel cartellino giallo per Brtugola?


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma che si fa... una bel cartellino giallo per Brtugola?



lapidiamola


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma che si fa... una bel cartellino giallo per Brtugola?


Tu lo sai


----------



## Old Holly (17 Marzo 2008)

Sono stupefatta....


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma che si fa... una bel cartellino giallo per Brtugola?


ma come????
e la colletta????
intendevo che mi ha portato una confezione di terracotta di guerlain...cazzone...







solo perchè era glabro...
razziste


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Sono stupefatta....


Anche Brugola rimase stupefatta...


----------



## La Lupa (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> lapidiamola


Dai!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






E sequestriamole il porta cipria!


----------



## La Lupa (17 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche Brugola rimase stupefatta...


E direi che c'è rimasta...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma come????
> e la colletta????
> intendevo che mi ha portato una confezione di terracotta di guerlain...cazzone...
> 
> ...


la terracotta non è bianca.
a me non me ne frega niente ma una bella multina gliel'appiopperei comunque


----------



## Old Holly (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> lapidiamola



Suvvia! Siamo donne di mondo!!!
Consideriamo la sua giovane età all'epoca dei fatti...
Per me, niente multa e niente lapidazione.
Clemenza signore mie, Clemenza!!!!


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Suvvia! Siamo donne di mondo!!!
> Consideriamo la sua giovane età all'epoca dei fatti...
> Per me, niente multa e niente lapidazione.
> Clemenza signore mie, Clemenza!!!!


 
ma scusate, io che cavolo c'entro??
me l'ha portata il pelato di san marino
ambasciator non porta pena..


ps. siete fighe di legno e cesse..


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma scusate, io che cavolo c'entro??
> me l'ha portata il pelato di san marino
> ambasciator non porta pena..
> 
> ...


cartellino rosso e punzonatura del costato!!!
si ribella alla pubblica esecuzione


----------



## Old Holly (17 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma scusate, io che cavolo c'entro??
> me l'ha portata il pelato di san marino
> ambasciator non porta pena..
> 
> ...



E che ne so! Volevano lapidarti!  
Mi è sembrato carino evitartelo...  

ps. come hai fatto a scoprirlo?


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

*parlando seriamente*

obiettivamente si fanno tante di quelle cagate quando sei giovane...
a me è andata bene, 
anzi, di lusso.

sono ancora qui a ringraziare..


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> E che ne so! Volevano lapidarti!
> Mi è sembrato carino evitartelo...
> 
> ps. come hai fatto a scoprirlo?


Le ha fatto allergia.


----------



## La Lupa (17 Marzo 2008)

Già.


----------



## La Lupa (17 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> obiettivamente si fanno tante di quelle cagate quando sei giovane...
> a me è andata bene,
> anzi, di lusso.
> 
> sono ancora qui a ringraziare..


...dicevo a lei...


----------



## Old Holly (17 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> obiettivamente si fanno tante di quelle cagate quando sei giovane...
> a me è andata bene,
> anzi, di lusso.
> 
> sono ancora qui a ringraziare..



Si è giovani e qualche volta incoscienti, si fanno le cose impulsivamente, senza pensare alle conseguenze.
Se ci penso adesso a certe mie cavolate, mi vengono i capelli dritti.
Anche a me è andata bene, per fortuna!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

anche a me è andata bene un fracco di volte










oggi farei tante altre cagate ma non le stesse


----------



## La Lupa (17 Marzo 2008)

Io oggi sono un agnellino da latte confronto anche solo a dieci anni fa.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' per quello che non sopporterei di avere dei figli.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Solo l'idea mi agghiaccia.


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io oggi sono un agnellino da latte confronto anche solo a dieci anni fa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche a me. Se penso a certe cagate fatte e di avere una figlia che potesse farne anche solo la metà la prendo a schiaffi ancora prima di concepirla..


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io oggi sono un agnellino da latte confronto anche solo a dieci anni fa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dillo a me 

	
	
		
		
	


	








certo se mi venisse una figlia come me tanti anni fa..mi darei le martellate sui denti


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2008)

Io ho invece ho una figlia... che e' gia' una gran disgraziata perche stamattina m'ha piegato in due il bancomat...  

	
	
		
		
	


	










(ne vado orgogliosa... mi piacciono i bimbi _malefici_, ma non andateglielo a dire)


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io ho invece ho una figlia... che e' gia' una gran disgraziata perche stamattina *m'ha piegato in due il bancomat.*..
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















  che voleva farne?? usarlo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  precoce


----------



## MariLea (17 Marzo 2008)

sgiagurate! mi avete fatto andare di traverso il panino


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> sgiagurate! mi avete fatto andare di traverso il panino


Così ti impari a mangiare all'ora giusta!!!!


----------



## MariLea (17 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Così ti impari a mangiare all'ora giusta!!!!


non solo... pure!!!!


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che voleva farne?? usarlo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impedire alla madre di spendere come una disgraziata.


----------



## La Lupa (17 Marzo 2008)

Vero?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Belin ragazze... tra me e l'ipotetico probabile padre...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... madonna santissima... dovrei incatenarla a un calorifero e slegarla cinquantenne.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2008)

Ecco appunto... cos'e' tutto questo libertinaggio!!!

panini alle 16,30... tze'... ti sparo subito un cartellino giallo...tie'!!


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> non solo... pure!!!!


Non è sano mangiare tardi davanti alle porcate nostre


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Vero?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non e' detto sai... spesso i figli vengono su il contrario dei genitori...


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ecco appunto... cos'e' tutto questo libertinaggio!!!
> 
> panini alle 16,30... tze'... ti sparo subito un cartellino giallo...tie'!!


Ti prego..leva le tube di falloppio, o chiamano la neuro


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Vero?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


così giovane????
già che ci sei falla arrivare alla pensione...


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2008)

Giammai... vuoi tarpare le mie ali di donna emancipata!!!!

Le ovaie sono mio e me le gestisco io...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Giammai... vuoi tarpare le mie ali di donna emancipata!!!!
> 
> Le ovaie sono mio e me le gestisco io...


l'ho capita solo ora 

	
	
		
		
	


	








mi sembrava la sagoma di una mucca bicornuta


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'ho capita solo ora
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Questo perchè non hai coscienza del tuo corpo...


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'ho capita solo ora
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Che arretrate che siete... mica si mostrano piu' le tette... o la patata... aggiornatevi... bisogna mostrare ovaie, fegato, pancreas ma solo dopo che avete chattato per qualche giorno...


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che arretrate che siete... mica si mostrano piu' le tette... o la patata... aggiornatevi... bisogna mostrare ovaie, fegato, pancreas ma solo dopo che avete chattato per qualche giorno...


scusami se te lo dico ma la tua ovaia di sinistra ha proprio una brutta faccia..


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Questo perchè non hai coscienza del tuo corpo...



ammetto..


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2008)

Tutta invidia... perche' c'ho delle ovaie da urlo... oserei dire ovaione...


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tutta invidia... perche' c'ho delle ovaie da urlo... oserei dire ovaione...


e da come ti muovi anche le tube son messe maluccio...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

almeno una foto...il disegnino 

	
	
		
		
	


	












non hai un'eco?


----------



## La Lupa (17 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Questo perchè non hai coscienza del tuo corpo...


M'hai strappato i tasti dalle dita... potresti chiedere a Persichella! Lei ha fatto autopalp... no... autocastraz... no nemmeno, come cazzo si dice Persichè... quella roba... no autoerotismo... quell'altra... mmmm... auto.... vabbè, non mi viene. 

Autocoscenza?

Autoesplorazione?


Vabbè, comunque per farvi schiattare di invidia potrei metter su la mappa che c'ha fatto il tom tom a Napo per il mio punto G.

Vi brucia eh?!?


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Vabbè, comunque per farvi schiattare di invidia potrei metter su la mappa che c'ha fatto il tom tom a Napo per il mio punto G.
> 
> Vi brucia eh?!?


noooo il punto g nooooooooooooo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps. vi ricordate la pubblicità del forno? no il forno no!!!


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2008)

Tom Tom... arretrate... Apu ha edificato il Taj Mahal sul mio punto g... lo si puo' vedere anche con Google earth.... Rode eh...


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Marzo 2008)

*Asu!*

ma..chi è quella splendida bimba???


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ma..chi è quella splendida bimba???


C'est moi  

	
	
		
		
	


	








quella mette le ovaie e io la faccia


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> C'est moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che dolceeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> che dolceeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


grazie. la foto è abbastanza recente  

	
	
		
		
	


	








belle fette 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   son le tue?


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> grazie. la foto è abbastanza recente













Te possino...abbastanza decente!!


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> grazie. la foto è abbastanza recente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Te possino...abbastanza decente!!












  vabbè, qualche annetto che vuoi che sia? la fanciullina che è in me è tale e quale ad allora


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vabbè, qualche annetto che vuoi che sia? la fanciullina che è in me è tale e quale ad allora


bella leiiii

sei innocente come allora anche??


----------



## La Lupa (17 Marzo 2008)

Che sceme...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... 
















Troppo carina Medù... quasi quasi potrei scrostare il mio avatar (che è lì da sempre) per un mio particolare anatomico recente... ehm... decente...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> bella leiiii
> 
> sei innocente come allora anche??



meno ma neanche troppo


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Che sceme...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'petta che mi preparo psicologicamente 

	
	
		
		
	


	








vai!!


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Che sceme...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Io volevo mettere questo avatar...ma ho avuto pudore....


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Io volevo mettere questo avatar...ma ho avuto pudore....



s'è visto di peggio.
non sfidarmi


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Che sceme...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
un po' + lontana e piccola no eee???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









però sembri carina


----------



## La Lupa (17 Marzo 2008)

E' troppo piccola... ci riprovo.... Dere!!!  Ma che schifo!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E' troppo piccola... ci riprovo.... Dere!!! Ma che schifo!!!


 














P.S:Bella fanciulla!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E' troppo piccola... ci riprovo.... Dere!!!  Ma che schifo!!!


si vede una fava o quasi.
Ingrandisci con fotosciop, lupetta
comunque da quel poco che si vede ...anvedi che bella manza!


----------



## La Lupa (17 Marzo 2008)

ah... non si vede un cazzo... è troppo piccola... e già che va di culo che erano a colori le foto... abbiamo rischiato il B/N per un pelo...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ah... non si vede un cazzo... è troppo piccola... e già che va di culo che erano a colori le foto... abbiamo rischiato il B/N per un pelo...


vedi quanto sono più giovane?? la mia ha i colori perfetti


----------



## La Lupa (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> si vede una fava o quasi.
> Ingrandisci con fotosciop, lupetta
> comunque da quel poco che si vede ...anvedi che bella manza!


E non ce l'ho il fotosiop! Guada che io lavoro sai, mica sto a giocà!


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

rimettete le ovaie!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E non ce l'ho il fotosiop! Guada che io lavoro sai, mica sto a giocà!


a me invece  mantiene Gerard


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2008)

Eccole


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

*ah lupacchiò*

andiamo a mettere la foto proprio in questo thread???


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2008)

Guardatela bene sta bellezza...


----------



## La Lupa (17 Marzo 2008)

checcazzo non si vede una fava!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma perchè scusa, che c'ha questo tred?


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

trattasi di bruttine stagionate... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





aridatece le ovaie...


----------



## La Lupa (17 Marzo 2008)

Questa è perfetta!!!

Voilà!


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> trattasi di bruttine stagionate...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E no... la mia no... visto che e' l'Ammore della mia vita... l'angelo che mi ha rovinato il bancomat...


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

cuore di mamma!!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Eccole


 
Letti ma sei tu o è la tua bimba spettacolare??


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Questa è perfetta!!!
> 
> Voilà!


anche la tua recentissima 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Lettrice è da mangiarsela


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E no... la mia no... visto che e' l'Ammore della mia vita... l'angelo che mi ha rovinato il bancomat...


Che meraviglia!!!


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Letti ma sei tu o è la tua bimba spettacolare??



E' Sbarella a 1 anno...cioe' un anno fa...


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' Sbarella a 1 anno...cioe' un anno fa...


è tenerissima!!
con quell'aria che dice: 'proprio ora mi devi fotografare che sto sguazzando nel piatto???


----------



## La Lupa (17 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' Sbarella a 1 anno...cioe' un anno fa...


Sai che...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... io a te ti immagino un pò così...


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sai che...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ci somigliamo ma lei e' piu' chiara... a causa del padre... ariano...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ci somigliamo ma lei e' piu' chiara... a causa del padre... ariano...



bellissima.
un amore.
Compliments


----------



## La Lupa (17 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ci somigliamo ma lei e' piu' chiara... a causa del padre... ariano...


Razzista.


----------



## Bruja (17 Marzo 2008)

*Letty*

Io avrei ragionato un po' sulla storia del bancomat piegato....  non sarà che Sbarella é capitata nel locale scarpe e quando ha visto il panorama ha deciso di lasciarti quei due o tre giorni senza bancomat per dare una tregua al sovraffollamento?  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Mari' (17 Marzo 2008)

FFFFIIIIIIIIUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ... di tutto di piu' ...


Complimenti!


----------



## MK (17 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Per me contano indipendenza, sana rudezza ed egoismo, interesse variopinto, abbondante dose di pazzia ed occasionale voglia di strafare più di ogni altra cosa.


 
Sana rudezza in una donna?


----------



## MK (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè molto masculo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda se c'è un uomo che nemmeno fosse l'ultimo uomo sulla faccia della terra... è proprio lui... Bleah...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Guarda se c'è un uomo che nemmeno fosse l'ultimo uomo sulla faccia della terra... è proprio lui... Bleah...


mò me lo segno...


----------



## MK (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mò me lo segno...


Giuro che dico la verità, tutta la verità, nient'altro che la verità...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





























lo so, sono strana forte eh...


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Marzo 2008)

Ma scusate, secondo voi, Al Pacino non è uno spettacolo di uomo?


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Giuro che dico la verità, tutta la verità, nient'altro che la verità...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la vita è bella perchè varia.
Ciò che  a te non dice nulla a me dice tanto.
e viceversa.
Io trovo sia molto maschile.
Tu no.
amen


----------



## Old Vulvia (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> A me son sempre piaciuti i bruttini..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dipende.. secondo me un Ricky Martin può risuscitare i morti..


----------



## MK (17 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma scusate, secondo voi, Al Pacino non è uno spettacolo di uomo?


 
No...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Dipende.. secondo me un Ricky Martin può risuscitare i morti..



al primo impatto. a me non dice molto. Un sano ,bel ragazzo. nient'altro


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma scusate, secondo voi, Al Pacino non è uno spettacolo di uomo?



sì, un altro che esprime molto al di là del fisico.


----------



## MK (17 Marzo 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Dipende.. secondo me un Ricky Martin può risuscitare i morti..


Beh già su Ricky Martin...


----------



## Old Vulvia (17 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma scusate, secondo voi, Al Pacino non è uno spettacolo di uomo?


Certo.. ma tu lo classificheresti tra i "bruttini"?


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Marzo 2008)

Al Pacino non è bello, almeno per quanto mi riguarda....
Però è di un fascino.... porca miseria....


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Al Pacino non è bello, almeno per quanto mi riguarda....
> Però è di un fascino.... porca miseria....


infatti non è bello ma esprime una bellezza che supera di gran lunga i canoni comuni..cioè..me lo vuoi paragonare ad un ricky martin??


----------



## MariLea (17 Marzo 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Dipende.. secondo me un Ricky Martin può risuscitare i morti..


... è gay... sapevatelo  Vulvietta


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ... è gay... sapevatelo  Vulvietta


l'altro giorno guardando con un mio amico un magnifico film con Burt lancaster "l'Uomo di alcatraz" l'amico mi ha detto che era gay.
non ci credo.
Semplicemente non ci credo 

	
	
		
		
	


	












non possono distruggermi così' un mito


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> infatti non è bello ma esprime una bellezza che supera di gran lunga i canoni comuni..cioè..me lo vuoi paragonare ad un ricky martin??


Allora, anche a me non piacciono i belli, Brad Pitt mi dà di sciapito, Ricky Martin bel ragazzone ma non mi fa sesso.... Invece, un Al Pacino....


----------



## Old Vulvia (17 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ... è gay... sapevatelo Vulvietta


Nooooooooooooo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 . E' un crimine contro l'umanità femminile. 
Mi hanno informato qualche anno fa che anche Keanu Reeves è ghei.. anatema!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Allora, anche a me non piacciono i belli, Brad Pitt mi dà di sciapito, Ricky Martin bel ragazzone ma non mi fa sesso.... Invece, un Al Pacino....


basso e comune ma c'ha degli occhi che ti fanno sciogliere.
in *amarsi* con la pfeiffer è irresistibile


----------



## MK (17 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ... è gay... sapevatelo Vulvietta


 
eh che non lo so... mannaggia... che spreco...


----------



## MariLea (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> infatti non è bello ma esprime una bellezza che supera di gran lunga i canoni comuni..cioè..me lo vuoi paragonare ad un ricky martin??


Asu... il tuo occhio m'inquieta...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per quanto mi riguarda, mi piacciono i belli... ma poi resto sempre coinvolta dai bruttini... per la stagionatura non mi faccio problemi e nemmeno coi pischelli... l'età non m'interessa...


Quando vi ho lette oggi... ho fatto un casino... stavo mangiando un panino e mi è andato di traverso dalle risate... la maionese sulla tastiera... il pelato di Sammarzano poi  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  mi ha fatto morire


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Asu... il tuo occhio m'inquieta...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quella è come carl lewis nella pubblicità: power is nothing without control 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   sapessi come mi ha fatto tribolare in gioventù 

	
	
		
		
	


	












perchè t'inquieta l'occhio?? sai, tra culi e tette anche l'occhio vuole la sua parte


----------



## MariLea (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quella è come carl lewis nella pubblicità: power is nothing without control
> 
> 
> 
> ...


infatti... mi pareva l'occhio della guardona....


----------



## MariLea (17 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> eh che non lo so... mannaggia... che spreco...


infatti... almeno Keanu pare sia bisex... la  speranza di un giro di giostra la può dare


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> infatti... mi pareva l'occhio della guardona....


che buffo. una parte originale e vera inquieta più di altro.
siete curiose


----------



## MariLea (17 Marzo 2008)

occhio per occhio!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> occhio per occhio!


c'è stato un periodo in cui mi fotografavo l'occhio in ogni momento, oppure le mani.
considera che l'occhio è una parte del corpo che mi fa un'impressione tremenda quando ha qualcisa che non va...
non riesco neanche a mettermi il collirio..
ve l'ho detto che mi son fatta  la chioma viola?


----------



## MariLea (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> c'è stato un periodo in cui mi fotografavo l'occhio in ogni momento, oppure le mani.
> considera che l'occhio è una parte del corpo che mi fa un'impressione tremenda quando ha qualcisa che non va...
> non riesco neanche a mettermi il collirio..
> mailea, mi posti un attimo la faccia??
> ...


non ce l'ho la faccia  

	
	
		
		
	


	












viola?


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> non ce l'ho la faccia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cazzarola, viola viola....
una botta di vento di cambiamento, da bionda bionda (colpi di sole) a viola melanzana 

	
	
		
		
	


	












ora vorrei fare il grande passo e farmi azzurra come la lucia bosè .
ma la bosè è la bosè ,cazzarola 

	
	
		
		
	


	




perchè non hai una faccia??


----------



## MariLea (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> cazzarola, viola viola....
> una botta di vento di cambiamento, da bionda bionda (colpi di sole) a viola melanzana
> 
> 
> ...


qui sul pc non ho un primo piano
posso provare con un'intero se si vede...
bello il melanzana o prugna...
o il rosso amarena...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> qui sul pc non ho un primo piano
> posso provare con un'intero se si vede...
> bello il melanzana o prugna...
> o il rosso amarena...


petta che provo e levo alla velocità della luce


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> petta che provo e levo alla velocità della luce


Vista!
Bella.....


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> qui sul pc non ho un primo piano
> posso provare con un'intero se si vede...
> bello il melanzana o prugna...
> o il rosso amarena...


Cavolo Mailea.... una splendida donna....


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

non si vede bene il violino ma credimi...è viola viola


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> qui sul pc non ho un primo piano
> posso provare con un'intero se si vede...
> bello il melanzana o prugna...
> o il rosso amarena...


che bello vedere le nostre vere facce


----------



## MariLea (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che bello vedere le nostre vere facce


eh sì... 
ah bellicapelli!!!


----------



## Bruja (17 Marzo 2008)

*infatti....*



Asudem ha detto:


> l'altro giorno guardando con un mio amico un magnifico film con Burt lancaster "l'Uomo di alcatraz" l'amico mi ha detto che era gay.
> non ci credo.
> Semplicemente non ci credo
> 
> ...


....é una panzana..... di Clark Gable si conosceva il nome del suo amante gay, un attore caratterista, tale William Haines....lui diciamo che era bisessuale!
Hollywood aveva parecchi attori gay ma Gregory Peck, Burt Lancaster, Kirk Douglas, Gary Cooper, Henry Fonda, John Wayne non furono "toccati" dalla maldicenza titolata dell'epoca (Elsa Maxwell e Louella Parson) perché non si trovarono mai appigli che accreditassero queste dicerie... così come per molti altri attori minori. I gay erano altri...
Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> ....é una panzana..... di Clark Gable si conosceva il nome del suo amante gay, un attore caratterista, tale William Haines....lui diciamo che era bisessuale!
> Hollywood aveva parecchi attori gay ma Gregory Peck, Burt Lancaster, Kirk Douglas, Gary Cooper, Henry Fonda, John Wayne non furono "toccati" dalla maldicenza titolata dell'epoca (Elsa Maxwell e Louella Parson) perché non si trovarono mai appigli che accreditassero queste dicerie... così come per molti altri attori minori. I gay erano altri...
> Bruja


Dio ti benedica...


----------



## Bruja (17 Marzo 2008)

*mah...*



mailea ha detto:


> infatti... almeno Keanu pare sia bisex... la speranza di un giro di giostra la può dare


La verità è che ci sono più attori bisex che attori etero.....
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (17 Marzo 2008)

Scusate ma a voi questo fa schifo?

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/omex/deniro/Robert Deniro6.jpg


----------



## MariLea (17 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> La verità è che ci sono più attori bisex che attori etero.....
> Bruja


Vero... dicono anche di Christian De Sica e di quell'attore biondo che lavora sempre nei suoi films... non ricordo il nome...


----------



## MariLea (17 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scusate ma a voi questo fa schifo?
> 
> http://homepage.ntlworld.com/omex/deniro/Robert Deniro6.jpg


Affatto... 
pare assomigli ad un certo Napoleone


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scusate ma a voi questo fa schifo?
> 
> http://homepage.ntlworld.com/omex/deniro/Robert Deniro6.jpg


ma lo sai che non mi ha mai convinta??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








bravo ma .....nun zo...non mi convince


----------



## Mari' (17 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Vero... dicono anche di Christian De Sica e di *quell'attore biondo *che lavora sempre nei suoi films... non ricordo il nome...


La faccia da marchetta ce l'ha.


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> La faccia da marchetta ce l'ha.


a christian manca la verve di suo padre. fisicamente è caruccio. ma culo no!!!


----------



## Mari' (17 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Affatto...
> pare assomigli ad un certo Napoleone





Asudem ha detto:


> ma lo sai che non mi ha mai convinta???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ragazze: De gust e' BUS  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















   altrimenti attaccatevi al tram dei desideri (BRANDO)


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ragazze: De gust e' BUS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


altro mitoooo............
nel bounty è stratosferico...cioè..irresistibile.
mari' abbiamo gli stessi gusti


----------



## Bruja (17 Marzo 2008)

*mah...*



Asudem ha detto:


> a christian manca la verve di suo padre. fisicamente è caruccio. ma culo no!!!


Credo che quella nomea se la sia guadagnata quando all'inizio faceva ruoli femminili.... ma sinceramente faccio fatica a crederlo gay.... poi tutto può essere!
Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Credo che quella nomea se la sia guadagnata quando all'inizio faceva ruoli femminili.... ma sinceramente faccio fatica a crederlo gay.... poi tutto può essere!
> Bruja


niente  a che vedere col gigionissimo ma spettacolare padre.
ma fisicamente è davvero carino.
un altro migliorato con l'età, li mortacci sua...


----------



## MariLea (17 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Credo che quella nomea se la sia guadagnata quando all'inizio faceva ruoli femminili.... ma sinceramente faccio fatica a crederlo gay.... poi tutto può essere!
> Bruja


bisex da sempre...
gran bell'uomo comunque


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> bisex da sempre...
> gran bell'uomo comunque


le prove, vogliamo le prove


----------



## Old Vulvia (17 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> bisex da sempre...
> gran bell'uomo comunque


Ma chi? Anche De Sica??


----------



## MariLea (17 Marzo 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Ma chi? Anche De Sica??


mi sa che dobbiamo imparare a condividere ragazze mie


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> mi sa che dobbiamo imparare a condividere ragazze mie


sembra folle ma con un altro uomo sarebbe  meno dura


----------



## Bruja (17 Marzo 2008)

*Ragazze*

Mi sa che più andiamo avanti e più dovremo adattarci ad una umanità polisessuale... o pollisessuale? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi sa che più andiamo avanti e più dovremo adattarci ad una umanità polisessuale... o pollisessuale?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ehhh che pessimista!! ci sarà ancora qualcuno che va per la retta via


----------



## MariLea (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sembra folle ma con un altro uomo sarebbe meno dura


anche io penso così... ma bisogna vedere ai fatti poi...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> anche io penso così... ma bisogna vedere ai fatti poi...



io se posso ...passo


----------



## MariLea (17 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi sa che più andiamo avanti e più dovremo adattarci ad una umanità polisessuale... o pollisessuale?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scherzaci...
penso che la bisessualità è per molti sperimentazione...


----------



## Bruja (18 Marzo 2008)

*mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> scherzaci...
> penso che la bisessualità è per molti sperimentazione...


Sicuramente c'è una percentuale che vuole solo provare la novità... ma poi torna nei ranghi...!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sicuramente c'è una percentuale che vuole solo provare la novità... ma poi torna nei ranghi...!!
> Bruja


chi muore sperando...


----------



## MariLea (18 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sicuramente c'è una percentuale che vuole solo provare la novità... ma poi torna nei ranghi...!!
> Bruja


ma se prova e  gli piace....
molti non provano proprio per questa paura...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scusate ma a voi questo fa schifo?
> 
> http://homepage.ntlworld.com/omex/deniro/Robert Deniro6.jpg


Sì


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì


NO, veramente  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ti fa schifo?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO, veramente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Davvero...mi spiace...anche per una mia amica è l'ideale ...ve lo lascio...


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Davvero...mi spiace...anche per una mia amica è l'ideale ...ve lo lascio...


Non e' che ci muoio dietro ... il mio ideale resta sempre lo stesso, sono fedele  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.v7design.com/sean/sean-connery-good.jpg


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non e' che ci muoio dietro ... il mio ideale resta sempre lo stesso, sono fedele
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quello lo riconoscono tutte che è gradevole... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




...a De Niro preferivo Pacino...ma è invecchiato proprio male ...anche se ora, ha ceduto anche lui, si è dato una rinfrescata (dignitosa).
Io tendo a considerare quelli di età adeguata, ma ...sono invecchiati troppo mentre io sono un fiore


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quello lo riconoscono tutte che è gradevole...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















   te possino Persa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   buonanotte, sogni d'oro, e domani e' gia qua ... a piu tardi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> te possino Persa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


POerché tu no?


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> POerché tu no?


Io ancora devo nascere, figurati  

	
	
		
		
	


	

































Ciao bella vado


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io ancora devo nascere, figurati
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Marzo 2008)

Adoro quest'uomo:


----------



## La Lupa (18 Marzo 2008)

Anche a me piace una cifra.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Anche a me piace una cifra.


ma chi è? l'ex della buy??
marò, e poi so' io quella a cui piacciono i bruttini 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ma è un cessoooo


----------



## Old Holly (18 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma chi è? l'ex della buy??
> marò, e poi so' io quella a cui piacciono i bruttini
> 
> 
> ...


Rubini c'ha il suo perché!!!!

E poi: non è bello ciò che è bello, ma che bello che bello che bello!!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2008)

Questo a me piace molto

http://immagini.p2pforum.it/out.php/i69557_rubinib.jpg


----------



## brugola (18 Marzo 2008)

bhè..onestamente brad pitt è un'altra cosa...


----------



## Old Holly (18 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Questo a me piace molto
> 
> http://immagini.p2pforum.it/out.php/i69557_rubinib.jpg


Pure a me!
Di sicuro è più interessante di Scamarcio, che tra l'altro non lo posso soffrire!


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Pure a me!
> Di sicuro è più interessante di Scamarcio, che tra l'altro non lo posso soffrire!


Ragazze, io Scamarcio l'ho conosciuto.... non mi piace affatto!
Rubini ha tenuto anni fa una conferenza all'Ateneo di Bari, è straordinario, ha parlato per più di due ore, colloquiando amabilmente con noi studenti, ci ha fatto ridere di gusto e non è mai stato scortese o volgare.... Un gran cervello.... E poi è affascinante un botto!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ragazze, io Scamarcio l'ho conosciuto.... non mi piace affatto!
> Rubini ha tenuto anni fa una conferenza all'Ateneo di Bari, è straordinario, ha parlato per più di due ore, colloquiando amabilmente con noi studenti, ci ha fatto ridere di gusto e non è mai stato scortese o volgare.... Un gran cervello.... E poi è affascinante un botto!


E' una persona interessante e il cervello fa apprezzare il resto...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2008)

io ho conosciuto Sean connery.
Una cena a lumettino di candela, io e lui. Non sto a raccontarvi il finale della serata perchè son cosce mie...
é di un interessante da morire!! un gentleman 

	
	
		
		
	


	












poi però mi son svegliata......


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io ho conosciuto Sean connery.
> Una cena a lumettino di candela, io e lui. Non sto a raccontarvi il finale della serata perchè son cosce mie...
> é di un interessante da morire!! un gentleman
> 
> ...



... ed e' iniziato l'incubo


----------



## brugola (18 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io ho conosciuto Sean connery.
> Una cena a lumettino di candela, io e lui. Non sto a raccontarvi il finale della serata perchè son cosce mie...
> é di un interessante da morire!! un gentleman
> 
> ...


non vale..ora ci racconti il finale!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> non vale..ora ci racconti il finale!!!












  vuoi la parte hot o quella soft??


----------



## La Lupa (18 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io ho conosciuto Sean connery.
> Una cena a lumettino di candela, io e lui. Non sto a raccontarvi il finale della serata perchè son cosce mie...
> é di un interessante da morire!! un gentleman
> 
> ...


Devo ammettere che con quell'avatar mi metti un pochino in difficoltà.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Devo ammettere che con quell'avatar mi metti un pochino in difficoltà.


state a guardà ' il capello 

	
	
		
		
	


	








qualche chiletto di troppo ma la sostanza non cambia.
comunque non ve lo passo mica

_*son finiti i tempi cupi anche tu balla coi lupi*_










'sto sciatore mi fa impazzire


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2008)

in tutto ciò che c'entrano le faccine che sciano????


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> in tutto ciò che c'entrano le faccine che sciano????


nulla ma mi garbano.






non si può mettere come avatar??


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2008)

neeye:e questo a che serve?


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> neeye:e questo a che serve?


alla fine. Quando sei proprio alla frutta.
capittto mi hai? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  (vai di sciatinaaaaaaaaaaa)


----------



## Bruja (18 Marzo 2008)

*..........*



Asudem ha detto:


> vuoi la parte hot o quella soft??


 

Quella che ti ricordi...???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quella che ti ricordi...????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


accidenti, (e che non si dica che sono volgare!!:condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




   arrossisco ancora!!!
l'è un torello da monta mica da ridere nè??
mi sembravo quella del film di verdone:
abbbasta, abbasta


----------



## MariLea (18 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> accidenti, (e che non si dica che sono volgare!!:condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma chi... Gerard?


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ma chi... Gerard?


chi altri?? (avevo sognato sean ma non posso mentire, è gerard il mio unico amato...)

Mailea,dimmi un po'  ma quanto è gnocco in questa foto??


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> accidenti, (e che non si dica che sono volgare!!:condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quante volte hai visto "L'ultima donna" ?


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quante volte hai visto "L'ultima donna" ?


----------



## MariLea (19 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> chi altri?? (avevo sognato sean ma non posso mentire, è gerard il mio unico amato...)
> 
> Mailea,dimmi un po' ma quanto è gnocco in questa foto??


Nonostante la mia predilezione per i pelle  e ossa tipo Jeremy Irons, devo ammettere  che Gerardino m'attizza un bel po'


----------



## Lettrice (19 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Nonostante la mia predilezione per i pelle  e ossa tipo Jeremy Irons, devo ammettere  che Gerardino m'attizza un bel po'


No ti facevo donna da uomo pelle e ossa...


----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2008)

in quella foto è davvero fenomenale..
me lo presti per stasera??


----------



## MariLea (19 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No ti facevo donna da uomo pelle e ossa...


ricordi che l'anno scorso, proprio nella settimana santa, misi come avatar la foto del mio ex che pareva gesù in croce


----------



## MariLea (19 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> in quella foto è davvero fenomenale..
> me lo presti per stasera??


e tu chi le dai per stasera?


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> e tu chi le dai per stasera?


brava!! senza guadagno, la remissione è certa


----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> e tu chi le dai per stasera?


solo per stasera le presto il mio uomo del cono...ma che non me lo sciupi....


----------



## Lettrice (19 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ricordi che l'anno scorso, proprio nella settimana santa, misi come avatar la foto del mio ex che pareva gesù in croce



E' vero... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Avevo scordato... sai gli anni passano in questo forum manco me ne accorgo...


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> solo per stasera le presto il mio uomo del cono...ma che non me lo sciupi....


sono indecisa...come baratto,effettivamente, è interessante


----------



## MariLea (19 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> solo per stasera le presto il mio uomo del cono...ma che non me lo sciupi....


alla faccia della generosità...
Gerardino x pelata (ma è una fissa la tua) con cono? 
naaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> alla faccia della generosità...
> Gerardino x pelata (ma è una fissa la tua) con cono?
> naaaaaaaaaaa


bisogna andare oltre alla fisicità, io in un uomo cerco altro...
e sono per la pace nel mondo...


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> bisogna andare oltre alla fisicità, io in un uomo cerco altro...
> e sono per la pace nel mondo...


e allora cosa vuoi dal mio gerardino??
sciò, sciò


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Marzo 2008)

Io amo quest'uomo.....


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io amo quest'uomo.....


chi selo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




gran  bel tocco di manzo ma non so chi sia..


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> chi selo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flavio Insinna.....


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Flavio Insinna.....


ma dai!!! mica l'avevo riconosciuto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




anche  a me garba.
un po' corto di gamba ma carino


----------



## Verena67 (19 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mica tanto brutto il joffrè de peirac


 
Robert Hossein è bellissimo pure ora che ha 80 anni 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Se bastava una finta cicatrice e una finta zoppia a imbruttirlo 

	
	
		
		
	


	









A proposito, sto rileggendo tutta Angelica....

Bacio


----------

